# Unfair rating, I am very upset



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I have been driving for a long time on both platforms, but I got a 3 star rating some time this past week and I just don't understand what I could have done wrong!! The jerk pax are so .... jerky sometimes, and I can't figure out why I would be down rated FOR NO REASON!!!!!!

- when I have to cough or sneeze, I always sneeze into my hand instead of on the pax.

- when I am chewing gum, I always offer to share half of it with anyone who wants some.

- I always make sure the pax is staring at their phone before running stop signs or red lights.

- I always offer to shake hands at the end of the ride. Sometimes I even wipe my hand off first!! If my pants or shirt are dirty, I use my crotch. With all the water I spill on myself that spot is usually the cleanest.

- I care about safe sex, so I offer condoms to people that look like they are under the age of 25. They always thank me!

- I never talk on the phone when I am driving, unless someone that I know is calling me, or if its someone trying to sell me something, because I know they have to make a living also.

I sent a support ticket to Uber asking what I did wrong. They said that tips are optional and a customer is not required to leave a tip.

I sent another ticket to support and they responded Thank you for letting us know that the customer tried to load more than four people in the car. Then they changed my name to B!tch in the app.

I know that most people are good, and so I'm sure that all the other drivers always get rated fairly. It's just hard. I'm just so frustrated!!! I work really hard to please my customers, and this recent drop in rating has brought me down to a 4.90. If this keeps up, I will probably be deactivated by May!!! Not sure what I can do, any advice would be helpful.


----------



## HighRollinG (Aug 13, 2017)

Pax just jealous of your mad money and insane lifestyle. Can't fix hate


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

> - I always make sure the pax is staring at their phone before running stop signs or red lights.


Based on what you are telling me I have identified a problem and will share some helpful advice. The pax feel like you aren't giving them a personalized experience.

When you've got a pax just staring at his phone or who puts ear buds in, it is because you are boring. That should be your cue to start sharing insights about yourself such as your religion and political persuasion.


----------



## Jcewr17 (Feb 15, 2017)

You should ask Duck_Drake for some advice. He's the person to go to . Trust me.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

You are missing one important service! Pax have foot aches because they had to walk to your car. You need to have them put feet on middle console so that you can give them a foot massage while you drive.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Based on what you are telling me I have identified a problem and will share some helpful advice. The pax feel like you aren't giving them a personalized experience.
> 
> When you've got a pax just staring at his phone or who puts ear buds in, it is because you are boring. That should be your cue to start sharing insights about yourself such as your religion and political persuasion.


That's A GREAT idea, I've heard that if people get to know you then they tip better as well! Politics and religion, that's the ticket.



Disgusted Driver said:


> You are missing one important service! Pax have foot aches because they had to walk to your car. You need to have them put feet on middle console so that you can give them a foot massage while you drive.


Foot massages... Awesome idea also! I have a homeless friend that has done massage. Dog massage, but what's the difference? He could ride up front and give low cost massages!


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

You probably are the on the top 1%. 4.9 is very high. Rating don’t mean anything as long it’s not below 4.6. Stop pleasing passengers.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Duck_Drake help, I need advice!


----------



## surlyuber619 (Oct 11, 2017)

I hear you bro, I've had my share of mystery crap ratings. You just gotta shrug it off, and keep driving. My rating was down to a 4.4 or so at one point, I stopped giving a shit, and just drive safe and try to be friendly to the passengers that give off a positive vibe. I'm at a 4.84 now.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I have been driving for a long time on both platforms, but I got a 3 star rating some time this past week and I just don't understand what I could have done wrong!! The jerk pax are so .... jerky sometimes, and I can't figure out why I would be down rated FOR NO REASON!!!!!!
> 
> - when I have to cough or sneeze, I always sneeze into my hand instead of on the pax.
> 
> ...


Amazing! Thank You- I laughed pretty hard!


----------

